# End of superdrol cycle (PICTURES !)



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hello

A quick round up of what I was taking:

Superdrol 20mgs/day

Milk thistle

Saw Palmetto

Hawthorn berry

Pantothenic acid (vit b5)

cod liver oil

epa fish oil

multivitamins

vitamin b complex

about 4 - 6 scoops of dymatize elite whey per day

quick round up of food:

tub of peanut butter every 2 days, large and regular meals of around 500 - 1000 cals, 5 - 6 times a day.

high gi post training, but mostly low gi carbs.

low saturated fat content fats most days.

flapjacks for snacks

first week i noticed nothing apart from increased sweating (although it was the week of the mini heat wave), increase water consumption, and headaches.

Second week i noticed increased lifting capabilities, less sleep, and increased lower back pain

Third week, slightly oily skin on my face, lower back pain, sleep low, but lifts through the roof, and back size like mad. Whereas in the first 2 weeks i had only gained 4 lbs, I gained 8 lbs in the 3rd week.

Fourth week - 3 lbs gained, slightly depressed, lower back pain decreased, sleep still shite, strength kept high, but not as explosive as week 3. Slightly lethargic

Pre-cycle weight: 13 stone 5

Post-cycle weight: 14 stone 8

Fat % before and after: 17% and 16 % (have dropped fat % as a result of muscle mass increase - most probably in real terms a slight gain of fat, but not noticeable)

Pre-cycle bench press max: 1 rep of 120

post: 3 reps of 140.

pre cycle shoudler press dumbells: 3 reps of 37.5kgs each hand

post: 6 reps of 40kg each hand

pre cycle deadlift: 165

post cycle: 180

Also leg pressed 360kg for 5 reps.

There has been hardly any negative mental effects, and i'm not looking forward to PCT. Gonna keep my food/ ancillaries and intake high, but train slightly less. At week 3 going to drop food to maintenance and begin ECA, but still not train too hard.

After 22 days PCT (Nolva) i will begin a proper cut on ECA for approx 6 - 8 weeks, and aim to get my bodyfat to around 10 - 12 %, without going too low below maintenance, and keeping my weight as high as possible. realistically i wil drop some weight during pct anyway, to perhaps 14 stone 3 or somethin, then cut to approx 13 1/2, perhaps 13 if super ripped, but ideally i want to be much higher and bigger, so we'll see.

Its been fun, and thanks for all the knowledge from this site once again.

Nick


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Good work buddy, you are huge now


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

i think my posing sucks, and i didn't get too much out of these pictures.

i think the main thing to note is just an overall sense of size. i can't wait to really bring these muscles out on the oncoming cut.

let us know what you think, constructive criticism would be great, i.e. your triceps are lacking or whatever, rather than just looking good/bad nick or something.

These photos were taken at 7:45pm straight after a workout, with plenty of water and food in me. not ideal i know.

photos untouched apart from cropping and resizing.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

more photos attached


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

more photos attached


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

Great progress Nick, looking very thick.


----------



## BigDaddy1466867923 (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice pics Nick...Well Done


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

on the whole nick, your looking good and strong,

i reckon if build up your lats a little more, and abit to your chest you will look even better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

ILooking good on the whole mate, be better when you are cut up , probably a little more mass on the triceps and delts would add a bit more to your physique.

Whether thats due to overtraining or undertraining these I'm not sure. My triceps were probably a weak area.

What about some quad and calf shots then nick, do your legs match the upper body.

J


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

my legs have quite a lot of size but pretty much no definition. it will be a long time until i'm comfortable photographing them i think (god knows how many years it took me to even take my tshirt off in public....)

I only started training legs about 9 months ago (i have severe knee problems) and unfortunately this will always limit me.

cheers for the comments, i was hoping you would reply at some point. triceps are strong but in terms of size definintely a weak area.

i'm beginning my cut in 5 days, i will keep u posted and of course update the pics in about 6 weeks ! (hopefuly with some abs.... lol)

nick


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

well done nick good increase in overall size, biceps, traps and rear delts look excellent, back is good and pecs are ok. your prob areas are triceps forearms and especially front delts which are lagging way behind.

what shoulder exercises are u doing ? i think from some of your posts your prob falling into the overtraining trap, more is not better.

the best excercise for front delts as i keep saying is military press with free weights.

dont let what i've said detract from your achievements your doing well. my comments are judgeing u as a bodybuilder not as a guy on the street.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

thats what i'm looking for garry

i think its unlikely that i'm falling into the overtraining trap, in fact my shoulders are maybe my showpiece expect only when i'm pumped up - i dont really know how to pose either, i dont know how to 'tense' shoulders if u get me

but points taken onboard, i'm about to go do a shoulder workout right now and will post what i did


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

nick ye shoulders are good rear and side heads got good size its the front delts and upper pecs that are lagging it looks like what your doing just isnt hitting them but is working the other 2 heads of your delts.

do u do incline bench ? try that and like i said front shoulder press.

you'll get there bud, you got the hunger for it and thats 90% of the battle. its what keeps you forceing down the protein till ye feel sick and going to the gym no matter how tired u are.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

definitely mate,

i dont tend to do incline bench, usually settle for benchpress (flat), and then do decline press dumbells.

i do shoulder press but usually dumbells vertical, then when i move onto the barbell i do in front of my face, but not down to my chin.

i'll try and encorporate more of those motions and definitely hit the triceps more also.

nick


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

if i were u i'd swap the dunbell presses for front barbell press make sure you go down to your chin, and swap deline for incline on the bench. this will still work your side delts but will target the fron ones alot better


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2005)

If you want to look at how to pose, look at my pics form the recent comp. Lat spread fron the front will show your side delts well and obviously the lats, and if done correctly a side bicep shot will be able to show your front delt (I didn't put a pic of this on there but I will try and get one up for ya) Side bicep is one pose that needs to be done correctly to show the physique well and is often messed up

J


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

Looking thick Nick!

It is hard to tell if your triceps are weak or if they simply have a high insertion. Your biceps look great. Inner pecs solid, but, as Garry mentioned, the front delts and the upper, outer pecs are lagging somewhat. I would discontinue all flat bench work and concentrate on military presses and incline work for chest.

Despite your bulk-up you still can see some ab definition. I do not think you will have any problem at all bringing in a nice 6-pack. Your fat seems to like the love handles. As the back fat eventually comes down I think you will be sporting an awesome V-taper.

Again, looking good.

GTF


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks gtforce

i'm planning a total rewrite of my training starting next week, and i'm gonna drop the bench press, at least for the next block of 6 weeks. i'll miss it tho, its my favourite !

love handles, bum and back of my legs love the fat. after the cut i hope for it to all to leave me alone 

nick


----------

